# Which mobile plan for me ?



## abiq99 (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone ! 

I'm going to Auckland to work in few weeks time . And i'm planning to buy a internet package for my iphone since i will be working longer than staying at home . So i would just buy internet package for my phone . But which mobile plan is best suit for me ? I just need a better internet package with better reception .But i have no idea which one to use . And which is best to use for international phone call ? Ex: to Indonesia , Singapore , etc.

Please feed me with informations ! .. Thanks ..


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abiq99 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I'm going to Auckland to work in few weeks time . And i'm planning to buy a internet package for my iphone since i will be working longer than staying at home . So i would just buy internet package for my phone . But which mobile plan is best suit for me ? I just need a better internet package with better reception .But i have no idea which one to use . And which is best to use for international phone call ? Ex: to Indonesia , Singapore , etc.
> 
> Please feed me with informations ! .. Thanks ..


Hi,

You only have three options :-

Telecom, Vodafone or 2degrees.

The cheapest for International calling is 2degrees by approx 20c a minute I think, or it was when I arrived a year ago.
It is even cheaper to call international using the mobile than a landline or it is in my case anyway.
I arrived with a UK iPhone (unlocked to all networks before I arrived) and purchased a 2degrees pay as u go microsim.
Quickly transferred this onto pay monthly and never looked back.

Never used it in Auckland but Im sure the reception there on 2degrees will be very good just like it is here in Wellington.

Download apps like - Whatsapp which is like text and picture messaging but for free if the other person also has the same app.
Use the iMessage facility which is also free for messages to people with similar iPhones/iPads.
Use FaceTime which is free.
Download the Skype app for iPhone and use that instead of phoning internationally.

Have a look at the tariffs available to you on each network and compare them. You will need a decent data package for the internet - minimum 1Gb a month although depends how much you use it.
Have a look how much extra data add ons are if you need more in any particular month.
You will get free minutes and free text messages as part of the package but useless to you as they are only free to NZ mobiles and NZ landlines.
Also check their international call charges.


----------



## abiq99 (May 27, 2013)

Hi , 

Thanks Escapedtonz for the information . Guess i'm quite well equip to travel there and start my career path . 



escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> You only have three options :-
> 
> ...


----------



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> You only have three options :-
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thanks!:high5:


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello escapedtonz

can I ask is it easy to get an iphone unlocked out there? As I have one that is still under contract here in the UK which I will let run until it expires as it has a few months left , as the service provider wants to charge too much to cancel the contract now.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nykkie07 said:


> Hello escapedtonz
> 
> can I ask is it easy to get an iphone unlocked out there? As I have one that is still under contract here in the UK which I will let run until it expires as it has a few months left , as the service provider wants to charge too much to cancel the contract now.


Hi,
Not sure how easy it is to get an iPhone unlocked here so you can use it with an NZ micro SIM card.
I'm sure it can be done but no experience of it.
We had ours unlocked whilst still under contract with Orange in the UK before we came out - I'd advise you to do the same.
As long as you're paying the contracted amount every month, your UK service provider can't really object if you want the phone unlocking to all networks no matter how long you have left on the contract.
We also purchased the NZ Prepay micro SIM cards from 2Degrees whilst still in the UK. Found a company that posted them out so we had the NZ mobile numbers to give family/friends before we left and we also registered the cards / ensured they worked in the phones before we left so we knew there was no chance of any issues on arrival.
2Degrees prepay micro sim's currently $5 each!


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh wow thanks for that! I didnt think they would let you unlock it here - thats great news and very helpful! Would you recommend 2degrees rather than vodafone?
Thankyou.


----------



## kiwidreamer (Jul 15, 2012)

nykkie07 said:


> Oh wow thanks for that! I didnt think they would let you unlock it here - thats great news and very helpful! Would you recommend 2degrees rather than vodafone?
> Thankyou.


Hi there,
Yes I would agree, get your phone unlocked before you head here. I had mine unlocked by Vodafone to all networks before I arrived, no questions asked.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nykkie07 said:


> Oh wow thanks for that! I didnt think they would let you unlock it here - thats great news and very helpful! Would you recommend 2degrees rather than vodafone?
> Thankyou.


I'd go 2Degrees over Vodafone as calls etc are cheaper but all depends where you are heading. You may not have a good 2Degrees signal in some parts of NZ where Vodafone does ?


----------

